# [Impress]pas de son sur les ppt

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de regarder hier un PowerPoint (fait avec MS Office) qui est censé intégrer de la musique, mais je n'ai pas réussi à la lancer. J'ai fait une recherche sur google et ici, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui m'aide vraiment. J'ai pensé que le problème venait peut-être d'une sorte d'incompatibilité entre MS PowerPoint et OOo Impress, donc j'ai essayé d'installer PowerPoint Viewer avec wine. L'installation ne marche pas avec cette erreur :

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~/Desktop $ wine PowerPointViewer.exe

fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x33fbc4) using GetSystemInfo()

This program tried to use a DOMDocument object, but

libxml2 support was not present at compile time.

fixme:ole:CoCreateInstance no instance created for interface {2933bf81-7b36-11d2-b20e-00c04f983e60} of class {2933bf90-7b36-11d2-b20e-00c04f983e60}, hres is 0x80004001
```

Je ne sais pas comment compiler wine avec le support libxml2. Voici les useflags utilisés lors de la compilation:

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.37  USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko gphoto2 hal jack jpeg lcms mp3 ncurses opengl perl png scanner ssl threads truetype -capi -custom-cflags -esd -fontconfig -gnutls -gsm -ldap -nas -openal -oss -samba -test -win64 -xcomposite -xinerama -xml" 0 kB
```

Si vous avez une solution (si possible sans avoir à passer par wine), je serais ravi de la lire!   :Very Happy: 

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Kevin57

----------

## ghoti

Le flag xml doit être activé !  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Ah je n'avais pas vu, je cherchais bêtement un flag libxml...  :Embarassed:  Je vais tester ça, merci!

Ceci dit, si une solution sans wine existe, ça m'intéresse quand même!

Edit : ça ne marche toujours pas, voici les messages en console :

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~/Desktop $ env WINEPREFIX="/home/kevin_gentoo/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\PPTVIEW.EXE" Nouveau\ dossier/Kunstcamp.ppt

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x110000 1 (nil) 0

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x110000 1 (nil) 0

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6f4,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33ea04,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33e924,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33e8e8,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on USB Device 0x46d:0x89d, disabling mixer

err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from apartment threaded to multi-threaded

err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize
```

Il semblerait qu'il y ait un problème avec ALSA, pourtant quand je teste le son dans winecfg tout marche très bien.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Tu m'as mis un doute avec ton problème... je viens de télécharger un pps contenant de la musique (celui avec les guitares ici), je l'ai ouvert dans openoffice impress (de toute façons je n'ai que celui-là pour ouvrir les fichiers pps...) et ça marche bien, j'entends bien les différentes guitares... 

Donc une petite question: ton pps tu le visionnes bien en mode "diaporama" (bien affiché sur tout l'écran) ?

Et tu possèdes quelle version d'openoffice ?

----------

## Kevin57

Chez moi ton PowerPoint n'a pas de son non plus. Quand je clique sur les guitarres, il ne se passe absolument rien. 

Je suis bien en mode diaporama (F5).

Voici les détails concernant openoffice, j'ai peut-être oublié un useflag (gstreamer?) mais j'espère pas, vu le temps de compilation!!

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.1.1  USE="bash-completion cups dbus gtk java kde nsplugin opengl pam (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -mono -odk -templates" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB
```

Ah oui, et je n'ai pas installé openoffice-bin pour la simple raison qu'il ne marche pas chez moi.

----------

## ghoti

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Voici les détails concernant openoffice, j'ai peut-être oublié un useflag (gstreamer?) mais j'espère pas, vu le temps de compilation!!.

 

Je confirme que ça marche avec openoffice-3.1.1 (donc pas la version BIN non plus ! :Wink: ) et même avec oss-V4 !

En effet, j'ai bien l'impression que c'est l'absence du flag gstreamer qui est à l'origine du silence assourdissant ...

----------

## Kevin57

Bon, je suis en train de re-emerger openoffice avec le flag gstreamer, on verra bien! D'ici ce soir il devrait avoir fini, je vous tiens au courant!

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et donc je viens enfoncer un peu plus le clou: moi j'utilise également la version compilée, et j'ai bien le flag gstreamer d'activé  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai compilé avec le flag gstreamer et ça ne marche toujours pas (bien sûr, gstreamer est installé). Est-ce que je pourrais voir vos useflags?

Au cas où, je vous poste un emerge --info openoffice :

```
Kevin ~ # emerge --info openoffice

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================                         

                        System Settings                                                   

=================================================================                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Feb 2010 08:15:03 +0000                                               

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                     

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1                                                          

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r1                                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                    

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                      

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                   

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                       

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                               

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                   

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                       

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                           

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"                                                                                                                             

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                             

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "                                                                                                                       

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                           

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                         

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="fr"                                                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                    

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                       

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage"                                                      

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                        

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv ipv6 irmc jack java jce jpeg kde lcms modules mozilla mp3 mp520 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner semantic-desktop session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x x86 xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

app-office/openoffice-3.1.1 was built with the following:

USE="bash-completion cups dbus gstreamer gtk java kde nsplugin opengl pam (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -mono -odk -templates" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd (-sh) -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -pipe -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -pipe -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES"
```

Edit : il manquait le paquet gst-plugins-alsa. Je l'ai installé et ça marche avec la présentation des guitarres, mais toujours pas avec ma présentation de départ. Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait, il y a la petite icône "musique" donc je clique dessus, et il ne se passe rien...

----------

## ghoti

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> ça marche avec la présentation des guitarres, mais toujours pas avec ma présentation de départ. Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait, il y a la petite icône "musique" donc je clique dessus, et il ne se passe rien...

 

Es-tu certain que ce n'est pas ton ppt qui a un problème ?

Si ce n'est pas trop confidentiel, pourrais-tu l'uploader quelque-part ?

----------

## Kevin57

Je pense que c'est mon ppt qui a un problème. Je sais pas si je peux l'uploader, A priori il faut qu'il y ait les musiques sur le disque (en tout cas l'ami qui me l'a pas passé a mis les musiques avec quand il l'a gravé).  Mais il me semble qu'il marchait sous windows avant...

----------

## ghoti

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> A priori il faut qu'il y ait les musiques sur le disque (en tout cas l'ami qui me l'a pas passé a mis les musiques avec quand il l'a gravé). 

 

Un problème de droits d'accès sur les répertoires/fichiers peut-être ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

en effet c'est peut-être ton ppt qui a un problème, mais n'empêche que par la même occasion tu as corrigé le problème pour ton openoffice également  :Wink:  puisque maintenant tu peux écouter les guitares sur l'autre pps. 

+1 pour ghoti concernant les droits d'accès pour les musiques de ton pps (ou simplement les musiques pas situées au bon endroit sur le système de fichiers vis à vis des liens inscrits dans le pps).

----------

## Kevin57

En fait, cet ami m'a gravé le ppt sur un CD avec les musiques. Moi j'ai recopié tout ça sur mon disque dur sans rien changer donc je pense que les liens sont bons. Par contre, le fichier powerpoint est en lecture seule, donc peut-être un problème de droits en effet. Je regarderai ça demain.

----------

